# Favorite training treat



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I've tried every smal semi-moist treat on the market. These are my tried and true. (My puppy doesn't like Zuke's - first dog in 6 years that doesn't like them. Weird little dog)

Zuke's Mini Naturals
Bil Jac Little Jacs
Nature's Recipe Training Treats


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I was going to say Zukes also - Lily goes nuts for them - very highly valued treat, soft and kind of smelly. I break them into pieces for her, so if you have a toy dog you could make several treats from one square.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Zuke's Mini Naturals are a hit in my house :-D

These are perfect for little Bella - her favorite by far is the peanut butter which is the softest of all three. She gobbles then down quick and no mess or refrigerator needed. Also they are tiny so no mess or work for me! And they are gluten free which makes it easy on me as I have celiac.

The pups also like these - salmon and chicken are both a hit!

I also snagged a bag of the Bil Jac Little Jacs and will give them a try once these are gone. Thanks again!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

The treat my 3-mo old mpoo gal would do *anything* for and they sure are a high 'value' at $4.50/bag (haha) are Wellness soft puppy treats. They have all kinds of flavors and varieties. The ingredients are good, too (at least the puppy one): lamb, salmon, brown rice, and oatmeal are the first 4 ingredients. Every dog in puppy-K would bombard me when I was breaking them into little pieces and putting them in my pockets!! I'd break them into 4 little pieces but whole they'd be a good size for a bigger dog probably. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

Pierre LOVES Pet Botanics Mini Training Rewards. He turned his nose up at Zukes.


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

Minnie said:


> These are perfect for little Bella - her favorite by far is the peanut butter which is the softest of all three.


Maybe we'll try this flavour. Pierre loves peanut butter in his Kong.


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

*most healthy kibble on market??*

I have noticed that over the last 5 years or so, dog food has a lot more nasty fillers. I am looking for the best, most healthy food out there for a puppy. As well as snacks. What is a good bone to give also. 
ty


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*training treats*

well, for my cavaliers, they love Zukes and BillJac treats. My golden likes chicken and cheerios. Jack will only get excited for hotdogs. The NB rolls give my dogs horrific gas.


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know what size the package is, but have you tried freezing a portion of it?
I got some food storage containers at "Home Goods" that have "Blue Ice" that snap on and off of the lid...these could be used if you are out and about for training.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The trader joes dried liver treats are great! You can cut them into teeny tiny pieces. You can also buy their beef sticks and break them into tiny pieces.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

These old threads are interesting - 2 yrs later best treats are fresh roasted chicken or string cheese.


----------

